# Welche (Gamer-)Tastatur ?



## marc123 (4. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend!

Ich möchte mir eine neue Tastatur kaufen, eine Gaming-Tastatur.
Preislich sollte sie bei 40-50€ liegen.

Was mir wichtig ist:

- Tastenbeleuchtung
- makro tasten
- hübsches design (am besten passend zu meine razer daimandback in blau)

ich spiele hauptsichlich mmorpg's (wow etc.) ab und zu auch mal ein FPS.

ich habe schon welche in blick genommen und zwar:
sidewinder x6 (49€ neu, 35€ gebraucht)
logitech g11 (54€neu, 44€gebraucht)

von razer habe ich leider noch nichts passendes gefunden, da sie alle zu teuer, oder im fall der arctosa leider keine bleuchtung und keine makro tasten hat (aber von design mir echt gefällt^^)

fallen euch noch passende ein?
welche der von mir gennaten könnt ihr empfehlen?
wo liegen die größten unterschiede?

liebe grüße, 
marc123


----------



## Jakob (4. Januar 2010)

ich habe die g11 ist wirklich genial mal abgesehen davon, dass sie einfach nur riesig ist die 2 usb anschlüsse nur 1.1 standard haben und jetzt nach 3 jahren die ß - Taste nicht mehr funzt.
Aber hat mir jahre lang sehr gute Dienste geleistet.


----------



## Blue_Gun (4. Januar 2010)

Die G11 hab ich im Mediamarkt für 49,99€ gesehen! 

Ich würde dir die G15 empfehlen, der Bildschirm ist eigentlich praktisch und das Design ist sehr gut. Leuchtet halt orange... und ist teurer....


----------



## Schmicki (4. Januar 2010)

Die G11 ist schon eine gute Wahl. Ich habe die G15 (altes Modell) und bin sehr zufrieden. Die Tastenbeleuchtung ist wirklich sehr edel und die Verarbeitung stimmt auch. Man kann damit super tippen oder stundenlang zocken. Die Tasten haben einen butterweichen Anschlag. Ich kann nur nicht viel mit den 18 Zusatztasten anfangen, da ich meistens FPS spiele. Habe zwar mal die Tasten wild belegt, verdrücke mich aber laufend, da ich mir nicht merken kann welche Taste ich mit welcher Funktion belegt habe


----------



## Firefighter45 (5. Januar 2010)

SIDEWINDER X6, eigentlich ne top Tastatur aber leider muss ich bestätigen was man oft über sie liest, die tasten machen bei mir nach 1 Monat nicht mehr das was sie sollen, bei schreiben total viele Aussetzer .

Nimm die in NEU, und hoffe das du eine bekommst die einwandfrei geht, bei Problemen bekommst du dank prima Support  ne neue und kannst die alte behalten (so wie bei mir ).


----------



## kArIkAtUr (5. Januar 2010)

Ich könnte dir uneingeschärnkt die X6 empfehlen!
Diese habe ich nähmlich auch und hat super Makrofunktionen, sieht gut aus, und hat auch noch eine schönes Design. Auch kann man den Tastenblock abnehmen und dann ist die Tastatur so klein, das man diese uahc mit auf Lan-Partys nehmen kann.


----------



## Low (5. Januar 2010)

Logitech G11 ist der hammer.

Sieht hammer geil aus.
Hat hammer viele Marko Tasten.
Hat einen Gamer-Modus.
1 Klick Marko aufnahme funktion.
Multimedia Tasten (Play, stop, pause, laut,usw)


----------



## brigitte (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo karikatur,
ich habe auch die x6 und komme überhaupt nicht klar mit den Makro`s.
Irgendwie klappt das nicht bei mir, oder ich check das irgendwie nicht.
Für eine Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Gruss aus München (Magdeburg)
xxlbmchb@googlemail.com


----------



## Blue_Gun (7. Januar 2010)

brigitte schrieb:


> Hallo karikatur,
> ich habe auch die x6 und komme überhaupt nicht klar mit den Makro`s.
> Irgendwie klappt das nicht bei mir, oder ich check das irgendwie nicht.
> Für eine Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.
> ...



Mach doch die E-Mail raus, Spam Gefahr!!!!


----------



## Low (7. Januar 2010)

Wozu gibts die PN funktion hier im Forum?^^

ACHTUNG: *Rhetorische Frage*


----------



## Legion47 (7. Januar 2010)

In diesem Jahr wird meine G15 4 Jahre alt. Sie tippt sich immernoch wie am ersten Tag und alle Tasten funktionieren (trotzen annährend täglicher Nutzung...und 2-3 wutentbrannten Schlägen) einwandfrei. Einzig der silberne Bereich um die Tastenfelder ist mittlerweile etwas ausgeblichen, was aber die Funktion in keinster Weise beeinträchtig.

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die neue G15 groß schlechter geworden ist. Und die G11 ist im Grunde wie die alte G15 nur ohne Display.

Uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung für die G11 bzw. die G15.


----------



## WallaceXIV (15. Januar 2010)

Hi, ich will nicht extra einen neuen Fred aufmachen, deswegen poste ich mal hier.

Ich suche eine kleine Gamertastatur mit Beleuchtung, da meine G11 doch ein ganz schöner Klopper ist. Die Roccat Arvo wäre von der Größe her perfekt, hat aber leider keine Beleuchtung, gibts da eine Alternative? Thx.


----------



## gh0st76 (15. Januar 2010)

Wieviel willst den für die Tastatur ausgeben?


----------



## WallaceXIV (15. Januar 2010)

So um die 50 Euro, würde mich aber auch dafür interressieren was es überhaupt für welche gibt, die meinen Anforderungen genügen.


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (15. Januar 2010)

hab ne g15 refresh - kann man nur empfehlen das teil ! aber preislich halt etwas intensiver...


----------



## WallaceXIV (15. Januar 2010)

Jo die kenn ich natürlich, wie breit war die nochmal?


----------



## gh0st76 (15. Januar 2010)

Wenn du mehr ausgeben würdest, dann könnte man eine Déck empfehlen. Lineare Cherry MX Switches drin, kompaktes Gehäuse und unter jeder Taste eine einzelne LED.
Sieht dann so aus das ganze.


----------



## WallaceXIV (15. Januar 2010)

Die ist natürlich cool, gibts die auch bei uns irgendwo? Hab sie auf die Schnelle nicht finden können.


----------



## gh0st76 (15. Januar 2010)

Trackball Touchpad Funk Tastaturen


Weiter unten. Die günstigste ist die rote mit 99 Euro.
Grün und blau gibts wohl nur noch im US Layout. Hab selber Glück gehabt und letztes Jahr die letzte grüne in Deutschland erwischt.


----------



## WallaceXIV (15. Januar 2010)

Der Preis ist natürlich ordentlich, würde sie wenn dann auch nur in Grün oder blau nehmen. Trotzdem danke für den Tipp!


----------



## gh0st76 (15. Januar 2010)

Der Preis ist aber bei der Qualität gerechtfertigt. Das Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, die Bodenplatte aus Riffelblech. Die Tasten sind komplett abnutzungsfrei da die Keycaps durchsichtig sind und von innen lackiert wurden. Da können sich die Buchstaben nicht abnutzen. Dazu halt die Einzel-LED´s unter jeder Taste. Ich hab für meine letztes Jahr viel Geld bezahlt. Aber für mich hat es sich gelohnt da es eine der besten Tastaturen ist. Kein Vergleich wenn man sich dazu eine Logitech oder Microsoft Tastatur ansieht.

Die Beleuchtung hält laut dem Hersteller 22 Jahre im Dauerbetrieb und die Switches halten 10 Jahre im Dauerbetrieb. Dafür muss man dann aber 24 Stunden am Tag ohne Pause die Tastatur nutzen. Also kann man sagen das die Tastatur im durchschnitt gute 20 Jahre ohne Probleme hält.


----------



## WallaceXIV (15. Januar 2010)

Was hast du damals bezahlt?


----------



## gh0st76 (15. Januar 2010)

Für die grüne mit Versand 175 Euro. Die gibts aber nicht mehr im DE Layout. Die blaue auch nicht. Die rote gibts noch für 99 Euro und in orange für 133.


----------



## Professor Frink (15. Januar 2010)

g11 is ne nette Tastatur.
viele makrotasten, usb (1.1 aber immerhin), und Griffe für die lan


----------



## WallaceXIV (15. Januar 2010)

Die G11 hab ich doch schon.  Ich such was kleines handliches, mit Licht.


----------



## WallaceXIV (16. Januar 2010)

Noch eine Idee Freunde?


----------



## Barrogh (10. Juli 2010)

schon maldie G110 von Logitech in Betrcht gezogen die is nich son Klopper wie die G11 und schon ab ca55€ zu haben

mfg Barrogh


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub die neue Tastatur hat er sich zwischenzeitlich gegönnt.


----------



## WallaceXIV (10. Juli 2010)

Nein hab immernoch meine G11.  Ich werd mir vllt. demnächst eine Keysonic UELX holen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Juli 2010)

Was für ein Rückschritt.  

Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## WallaceXIV (10. Juli 2010)

Warum? Naja sie ist halt schön kompakt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte vorher eine Revoltec LightBoard XL2 , nun bin auf die Microsoft SideWinder X6 Gaming Keyboard umgestiegen und würde mir jetzt auch net mehr eine "billige" Tastatur holen, aber das mußt du wissen.


----------



## WallaceXIV (10. Juli 2010)

Es wäre cool wenn man bei der G110 den Nummernblock abnehmen könnte wie bei der X6, oder bei der X6 die Handballenauflage entfernen könnte.

Hier ein Fazit von Technic3D zur UELX


> *positiv:*
> 
> 
> Tastenanschläge leise
> ...


Und hier ein Fazit von hartware.de


> Insgesamt hat die KeySonic KSK-6001 UELX in den Bereichen Verarbeitung, Design und Flexibilität gepunktet. Abzüge bekommt sie hingegen in den Bereichen Ergonomie und Schreibkomfort. Wer auf letzteres weniger Wert legt, bekommt für den Preis von knapp 20 Euro auf jeden Fall eine solide und schicke Tastatur.


Also für den Preis kann man nichts falsch machen, denke ich.


----------



## gh0st76 (11. Juli 2010)

Die Keysonic ist garnicht mal so schlecht. Die haben wirklich zugelegt in der Qualität. Günstig aber trotzdem gut.


----------



## rocc (11. Juli 2010)

*"Abzüge bekommt sie hingegen in den Bereichen Ergonomie und Schreibkomfort." *

Ist ja nicht irgendwie das, auf was es bei einer Tastatur ankommt oder so...


----------



## gh0st76 (11. Juli 2010)

Naja. Was die unter der Ergonomie bemängeln ist, dass die Tastatur für die zu hoch ist und das die Hände deswegen zu stark geneigt sind. Ich denke mal das kommt immer auf den Benutzer selber an wie er das empfindet.

Wegen dem Schreibkomfort bemängel die, dass die Druckpunkte relativ leicht sind und der Tastenweg zu lang ist. Ist auch wieder eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.


----------



## WallaceXIV (11. Juli 2010)

Braucht man beim Zocken nicht wirklich, und dafür wurde sie auch gebaut.


----------



## Gamiac (16. Juli 2010)

Habe schon einiges Durch aber an meine G11 kam weder Saitec noch Roccat auch nur ansatzweise heran und die ist heute noch bei meinem Kumpel sein liebstes Stück . Habe mir dann zum Schluss die G19 gekauft und wie immer Perfekt auch wenn sie mich 115 € gekostet hat .
Wenn dir das zu teuer ist kannst du jederzeit von einem der sich ne grössere Logitech gekauft hat seine gepflegte G11 oder G15 günstig schiessen den die sind gebraucht noch besser als der Rest neu .
Habe zwar die X6 noch nicht probiert aber die Valo oder cyborg werden auch angepriesen und sind im Vergleich mit Logitech noch nicht mal der G11 ebenbürtig . Was zum kritisieren findet man immer wenn man will aber wer ehrlich ist wird zugeben das Logitechs G serie echt gut ist .


----------



## Azrael_SEt (16. Juli 2010)

Wenn Logitech dann schon die G15! (G19 schön und gut, aber die meisten Apps für das Display gibts nunmal für die G15)

Das Display ist genial und auch die Multimedia-Tasten funktionieren super.
Hab das Ding nun seit 2 Jahren und bisher funktioniert noch alles bestens.
Es gibt im Netz mehr als genug Anwendungen für das Display und spätestens bei Teamspeak 3 will man es nicht mehr missen.

Die 10 oder 20€ mehr muss man halt mal investieren, dafür bekommt man Qualität.

Die G15 gibts für 71€ inkl. Versand:
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/354089_-g15-v2-gaming-tastatur-de-logitech.html


----------



## Gamiac (16. Juli 2010)

Das einzige was für die G15 und gegen die G19 sprechen kann wären die 45 € Preisunterschied aber die Zukunft gehört klar der G19 und auch für die gibt es jede Menge apps sogar meine Killer Nic wird schon gleich autmatisch unterstützt .
Das farbdisplay ist Genial eigentlich eher ein Monitor und kein Display .

mfg   Gamiac


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (20. Juli 2010)

Servus Jungs, ich werd dann auch diesen Threat nutzen, um meine Frage loszuwerden

Kann die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 nur rote Beleuchtung oder auch blaue?

Hat die Razer Arctosa LED-Beleuchtung?

Was haltet ihr von der Logitech G110??


----------



## Sutta (20. Juli 2010)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Logitech G110??



Ich hab die Logitech G110 und ich bin eigentlich zufrieden, ich habe aber auch keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit denn ich hatte bisher nur gewöhnliche 08/15 Office-Tastaturen.
Im Grunde genommen ist es eine G19 ohne Bildschirm die für sehr viel weniger Geld zu haben ist.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (20. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte bis jetzt auch nur eine 08/15 Tastatur und suche jetzt eine mit blauer Beleuchtung bis 60€.


----------



## Sutta (20. Juli 2010)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis jetzt auch nur eine 08/15 Tastatur und suche jetzt eine mit blauer Beleuchtung bis 60€.



Die G110 hat eine Blaue Beleuchtung (neben Rot & Lila) und kostet bei Amazon 59,97€.


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Juli 2010)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> Kann die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 nur rote Beleuchtung oder auch blaue?



Nein nur rot!


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (20. Juli 2010)

gibt es noch alternativen zur g110, weil diesen schnickschnack wie USB oder Headsetsteckdosen brauch ich eigentlich nich.
hauptsache top tastenanschlag, relativ kompakt und blau beleuchtete Tasten


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht ist das was für dich Logitech Illuminated Keyboard.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (20. Juli 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das was für dich Logitech Illuminated Keyboard.




is ganz cool. Ich mag es aber lieber, wenn es grössere bzw. höhere/dickere Tasten sind. So flach mag ichs nich


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (20. Juli 2010)

@ Sutta:
Ist die blaue Beleuchtung gut, um die Tasten im dunkeln gut erkennen zu können??


----------



## Herb_G (20. Juli 2010)

@Masterofdisaster

Schau Dir mal die Steelseries MercStealth an. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit, wenns um 3-D Shooter geht ist die sogar prädestiniert.


----------



## Sutta (20. Juli 2010)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> @ Sutta:
> Ist die blaue Beleuchtung gut, um die Tasten im dunkeln gut erkennen zu können??



Ja, im dunkeln kann man die Tasten problemlos erkennen egal bei welcher Farbe.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (21. Juli 2010)

taugen der USB Slot und die Headset-Buchsen was?

Oder sind das nur unnütze Spielereien?


----------



## Sutta (21. Juli 2010)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> taugen der USB Slot und die Headset-Buchsen was?
> 
> Oder sind das nur unnütze Spielereien?



Am USB Slot hängt meine Maus und damit hatte ich bisher keine Probleme. (Logitech G500)
Ich habe allerdings gelesen dass man USB-Sticks über 8Gb nicht damit betreiben kann, selbst ausprobiert hab ich es noch nicht. 
Die Headset-Buchsen habe ich nur kurz getestet ob sie funktionieren und das taten sie auch.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (21. Juli 2010)

ok, Logitech G110 is bestellt. Mal schaun wie sie so is

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Wincenty (21. Juli 2010)

Sutta schrieb:


> Ja, im dunkeln kann man die Tasten problemlos erkennen egal bei welcher Farbe.



Ohne diese Lichter ist es fast unmöglich die richtige Taste im Notfall zu erwischen wenn sie weiter weg ist von WASD wie H für zu heilen in Singularity im Kampf gegen den Riesen-Teleporter


----------



## zøtac (21. Juli 2010)

Sutta schrieb:


> Ich habe allerdings gelesen dass man USB-Sticks über 8Gb nicht damit betreiben kann, selbst ausprobiert hab ich es noch nicht.


Also ich schlies an meinem Cyboarg regelmäßig ne 500GB USB Festplatte an und hatte noch nie Probleme


----------



## Sutta (21. Juli 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Also ich schlies an meinem Cyboarg regelmäßig ne 500GB USB Festplatte an und hatte noch nie Probleme



Kann ja sein dass es auch mit der G110 funktioniert, ich hab  halt nur gelesen dass es nicht möglich ist.
Ich werds mal mit meiner externen Festplatte ausprobieren. 

_Edit:_ So, ich habs mal getestet.  Resultat: Ich konnte problemlos mehrere GB von meiner 1TB Festplatte kopieren/verschieben/etc. 
Keine Ahnung warum andere schreiben es würde nicht klappen.


----------



## Wincenty (21. Juli 2010)

Sutta schrieb:


> Kann ja sein dass es auch mit der G500 funktioniert, ich hab  halt nur gelesen dass es nicht möglich ist.
> Ich werds mal mit meiner externen Festplatte ausprobieren.



Ich denke dass hängt ab von der USB-Anschlussstelle der Tastatur oder habt ihr an euren auch USB 1?


----------



## Sutta (21. Juli 2010)

Wincenty schrieb:


> Ich denke dass hängt ab von der USB-Anschlussstelle der Tastatur oder habt ihr an euren auch USB 1?



An der G110 ist ein USB 2.0 Anschluss und die Festplatte funktioniert ja problemlos (siehe Edit, 2 Posts drüber). 
Vorhin hab ich mich verschrieben (G500 statt G110), habs aber mittlerweile verbessert.


----------



## Wincenty (21. Juli 2010)

lol dann ist ja meine g15 ein FAIL-Kauf gewesen hab nämlich USB 1  daten austausch mit dem riesenschildkröten top speed


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (23. Juli 2010)

so hab jetzt auch die G110. Ist echt n top Teil.
Ich hab nur ein Problem: Wie stell ich es ein, dass wenn ich mein Headset ins Keyboard anschliesse, Windows automatisch auf Headsetfunktion umatellt, sodass also der Sound nur noch über Headset kommt??

Beim Mikrofon klappt es automatisch nur beim Sound nich.


----------



## Sutta (23. Juli 2010)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> so hab jetzt auch die G110. Ist echt n top Teil.
> Ich hab nur ein Problem: Wie stell ich es ein, dass wenn ich mein Headset ins Keyboard anschliesse, Windows automatisch auf Headsetfunktion umatellt, sodass also der Sound nur noch über Headset kommt??
> 
> Beim Mikrofon klappt es automatisch nur beim Sound nich.



Welches OS hast du denn? XP, Vista oder 7?

Edit: Ok, habs im Profil gesehen.

Wenn du in den Soundeinstellungen von Windows 7 bist musst du den Reiter "Wiedergabe" auswählen
und dann steht in der Liste irgentwo "Lautsprecher 3- USB PnP Sound Device". 
Aktiviere diese und setzt sie als Standartgerät fest wenn du möchtest und dann müsste es eigentlich klappen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (23. Juli 2010)

jo, das kenn ich wohl^^.

kann man das denn so einstellen, dass der Sound automatisch nicht mehr aus meinen Boxen( hab das Z2300) sondern aus der Tastaturbuchse kommt, Sobald man dort ein Headset einsteckt??


----------



## Sutta (23. Juli 2010)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> jo, das kenn ich wohl^^.
> 
> kann man das denn so einstellen, dass der Sound automatisch nicht mehr aus meinen Boxen( hab das Z2300) sondern aus der Tastaturbuchse kommt, Sobald man dort ein Headset einsteckt??



Ja, wenn du es als Standartgerät festlegst.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (23. Juli 2010)

ok, aber dann kommt ja nix mehr aus meinen Boxen^^


----------



## Sutta (23. Juli 2010)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> ok, aber dann kommt ja nix mehr aus meinen Boxen^^



Ich dachte du wolltest das so? Andernfalls wirst du dir wohl solche Splitter kaufen müssen, ich kenne jedenfalls keine andere Lösung.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (23. Juli 2010)

ne, ich wollte es automatisch. So muss man ja extra die Priorität der Standartgeräte manuell ändern.

Trotzdem danke für deine Antworten


----------

